# Australia Expat Pune,India Meetup



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,

We 5-6 friends who are regular members of this website are planning to meet in Pune.Following are tentive details for this meetup.

*Date - Sunday , 1st Jan 2012
Time - Eve 5 :00 PM - 7:00 PM
Place - Please suggest. As most of us live near Chichwad . Any Mc D , Mocha near Chinchwad , Wakad would be find with all I guess.
*

How about Orange Provience, No. 28, Manje Pimpale Nilakh, Wakad, Pune ?

Agenda

i) Introductions , Ice-beakers
ii) Experiences of last Australia visit.
iii) Plan for initial settlement , job search 
iv) Job recruitment companies info sharing
v) Q & A

If any of your friend in Pune is also partner in the crime  please forward this invite to him / her.

Please let me know if you have any questions / concerns.


Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice... Good initiative... Knowledge sharing sessions in person... :clap2:

Cheers!


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

MaddyOZ are you from Pune ?



MaddyOZ said:


> Nice... Good initiative... Knowledge sharing sessions in person... :clap2:
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> MaddyOZ are you from Pune ?


No Mate.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

that's nice..wish I was from Pune...
Maybe guys from ahmedabad,baroda and nearby areas can organize such a meeting...
I am from Baroda and am sure that there will be quite a few people from baroda,ahmedabad,anand etc on this forum..Lets meet up ..


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

yes i know one whos from ghandhinagar ..may be you can start such thread and the n come to know about them 


lifeisgood said:


> that's nice..wish I was from Pune...
> Maybe guys from ahmedabad,baroda and nearby areas can organize such a meeting...
> I am from Baroda and am sure that there will be quite a few people from baroda,ahmedabad,anand etc on this forum..Lets meet up ..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> yes i know one whos from ghandhinagar ..may be you can start such thread and the n come to know about them


sounds great..
maybe you can give me his/her name...will try to get in touch....


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish i would open one thread for Hyderabad. but don't know how many are there from hyd...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI We have changed the date to *Sunday , 8th Jan 2012*


ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We 5-6 friends who are regular members of this website are planning to meet in Pune.Following are tentive details for this meetup.
> 
> ...


----------



## lluck753 (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you guys already expats in AUS or you are planning to AUS in near future?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

planning to AUS in near future


lluck753 said:


> Are you guys already expats in AUS or you are planning to AUS in near future?


----------



## lluck753 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's really nice. I am also planning to go there in March to try my luck with 457 so please keep us posted with your plans. BTW, I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

sure lluck753...


lluck753 said:


> That's really nice. I am also planning to go there in March to try my luck with 457 so please keep us posted with your plans. BTW, I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

lluck753 said:


> That's really nice. I am also planning to go there in March to try my luck with 457 so please keep us posted with your plans. BTW, I am from Hyderabad.


Hi lluck753;
What is your opinion on Y-Axis overseas ltd. Are they good for Australia PR ? 
I have heard a lot of nasty stories about these guys..One of my friend has a horrible experience from them..They have given him also sort of wrong guidance and now he is in a fix...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

I personallly suggest do not hire any agent ...you can do everything on your own ....DIAC site and this forum are your best friends in the process ...please do not waste your time and money ...


lifeisgood said:


> Hi lluck753;
> What is your opinion on Y-Axis overseas ltd. Are they good for Australia PR ?
> I have heard a lot of nasty stories about these guys..One of my friend has a horrible experience from them..They have given him also sort of wrong guidance and now he is in a fix...


----------



## lluck753 (Dec 2, 2011)

I totally agree with Ajay. If you want to go with immigration route please spend time in reading the website and do it on your own.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

lluck753 said:


> I totally agree with Ajay. If you want to go with immigration route please spend time in reading the website and do it on your own.


yes you guys are rite..
these agents do nothing ..in fact they give us incomplete information and they rarely upgrade their knowledge on immigration issues..
My friend's Y-Axis horror story is a lesson to be learnt that agents are always a bad option..


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> yes you guys are rite..
> these agents do nothing ..in fact they give us incomplete information and they rarely upgrade their knowledge on immigration issues..
> My friend's Y-Axis horror story is a lesson to be learnt that agents are always a bad option..


I agree migration agents are actually not required. They might be helpful in difficult cases but those with good documentation and work experience in bigger companies hardly face any difficulties I reckon.

We also had been to an agent before we started the process. The agent kept calling a few times telling us that our case was definitely possible. The charges he told us were INR 100,000 for normal application (gsm 175) and INR 30,000 extra if state sponsorship is required (gsm 176). He showed us numerous success stories and told us that this money would be covered in 2-3 months of Aussie income.

We spent a couple of days to read all the material on the DIAC website. Then went through all the details on the ACS website as well. We could easily figure out that there is nothing that the migration agent would/could do to "increase" our chances of success as every document that was required was in our hands.

We applied for ACS and got through which boosted our confidence but the ANZSCO code that we got was not on SOL1 so we had to go for SS. We faced some issues earlier as only ACT had our code open on their list. Victoria was completely closed for ICT at that time. NSW had only one ICT code open. _This is the only period we thought we should have gone via an agent._

ACT wanted all the finances in place so we had to work out on that and we waited for 3 months to show the money in the account. But then one fine day my wife discovered SA was open for our ANZSCO code. We applied online immediately and in a month got the approval. In the next few days we arranged the rest of the documents and also got help of a friend for the online payment CC of 2940 AUD for the main application as my card did not have that huge limit.

Now we are awaiting the grant letter as all documents are in Met state. The only instance we thought we should have gone via an agent was when we got an ANZSCO code which was not in the SOL1.

In the end we saved INR 130,000 which is a huge sum.

----------------------------------------

21/Feb/2011: ACS Applied | 6/May/2011: +ve ACS reply, ANZSCO 261399 [Software & App Programmer nec] 
11/06/2011: IELTS [L:8.5 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall 7.5] 
23/Sep/2011: SA SS Applied | 17/Oct/2011: SA Sponsorship Approved
31/Oct/2011: GSM 176 applied online 
16/Nov/2011: CO allocated [O A, Team 4] 
16/Nov/2011: Meds, PCC, Form 80 & 1221 requested 
29/Nov/2011: PCC and other docs Met status 
7/Dec/2011: Meds finalised 
Today: Awaiting grant letter


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

if anyone is from Pune here. Please plan to attend this meetup.In case any questions please PM me.

Thanks,
A


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> if anyone is from Pune here. Please plan to attend this meetup.In case any questions please PM me.
> 
> Thanks,
> A


I am in the early stage of the process for 175. It will be great to get in touch with other folks here in Pune. Please keep me posted on the meet up plan. Btw. I live in wakad.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

pun-mig, please PM me your email id ...I will copy you in the email list. We are meeting on Sunday , 8th Jan 2012 at Esquare University Road . Hope to see you on 8th.Please PM me in case any questions. Thanks,Ajay


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> pun-mig, please PM me your email id ...I will copy you in the email list. We are meeting on Sunday , 8th Jan 2012 at Esquare University Road . Hope to see you on 8th.Please PM me in case any questions. Thanks,Ajay


Hi, After digging around I found out that I wont be able to send PMs until I am 5 posts old on the forum. So, I guess that should take a day or two, will then send across my email id.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

ok fine...please pm me your contact # as well.



pun-mig said:


> Hi, After digging around I found out that I wont be able to send PMs until I am 5 posts old on the forum. So, I guess that should take a day or two, will then send across my email id.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

hey...would like 2 be part of this meetup....
n how many have r planning to come on sun??


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

*We are meeting on Sunday* eace:eace:

Date and Time - 8th Jan 2012 , 4:45 PM
Venue - 2nd Floor , Esquare Theater at University Road
Google Map - E-Square Food Court

Agenda of the meeting
i) Introductions , Ice-beakers
ii) Experiences of last Australia visit.
iii) Travel plan , info about travel agents
iv) Plan for initial settlement , job search 
v) Job recruitment companies info sharing
vi) Q & A 

Please PM me if you would like to join.

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> *We are meeting on Sunday* eace:eace:
> 
> Date and Time - 8th Jan 2012 , 4:45 PM
> Venue - 2nd Floor , Esquare Theater at University Road
> ...


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

aussieland said:


> hey...would like 2 be part of this meetup....
> n how many have r planning to come on sun??


Hey aussieland?You havent made the move yet?When are you planning to go to Aus?

Dhawal


----------



## coolengineer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Great Experience*



atsurti said:


> Looking forward to it!


Thanks all for ur inputs...It really helped a lot and gave some really good pointers...


----------



## coolengineer (Jan 8, 2012)

*Great Experience*



atsurti said:


> Looking forward to it!


Thanks all for ur inputs. The meet really helped a lot and gave some really good pointers...


----------



## narendra_pune (Jan 14, 2012)

*Planning to move in Feb or March 2012*

Hi Ajay,

I am in Pune. Planning to move in Feb or March 2012.

It is great idea to connect and discuss general issues and initial settlement plan.

Can you pls PM me. We can talk over phone.

Narendra





ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We 5-6 friends who are regular members of this website are planning to meet in Pune.Following are tentive details for this meetup.
> 
> ...


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi to Pune frm gurgaon 

Would u ppl like to share ur meeting exp with us too...as i m in gurgaon n i wont be able to attend any of the meetings... it would be gr8 if any of u who was part of this meeting come fwd and write down some summary of the things u discussed like recruitment agencies names.. plan for initial settlement etc.

It will be a gr8 help to people who r not in pune but r in india


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

Did this meeting really happen? Seniors, please share your experiences of getting in Ozzzz... These will be helpful for us.... Were you able to take help of others???

Regards.


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am from Mumbai and i am interested to know if such meetings can be planned for Mumbai group too?
Also, Could the person who mentioned Y-Axis disclose more about their story?
-Thanks,
LL


----------



## diptii (Jan 14, 2013)

hi saw ur details,found out tht u got Sa SS very soon..bt its processing time right now showing 12 weeks,and its mentioned tht appl rcvd on 12 nov is in processing.
wnted to know how come u got so fast,applications was less dt time?

thanks in advance


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

any plan guys for meet in Feb or March ?
lets share personal exp of Visa process / future plans / existing PR guys can share their exp


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> any plan guys for meet in Feb or March ?
> lets share personal exp of Visa process / future plans / existing PR guys can share their exp


Count me in. Pl share the date


----------



## dabere (Jan 22, 2013)

My medicals were said to be submitted electronically to Global Health in Sydney on 21st November 2012. Last news I got from my authorized recipient is that they are processing my medicals. It is now exactly 10 weeks! Does anybody have idea please how long it takes to have the medical results processed. I have no abnormal medical history and there were no significant findings. Please share your experiences.

Dabere


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

AnkitPune said:


> Count me in. Pl share the date


lets try for 9th Jan.
any suggession for Venue ???


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys,

I am currently in US but originally from Pune. Will be coming to Pune shortly. Can you pls add me as well in your group?
Also, was wondering if anybody of you have registered for crosslink?


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Any meetup in next weeks?*

Hello friends,

I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to meet other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... please inform me if there is any meet up in Pune in next few weeks...
Thanks.

Cheers!!
:tea:


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

when new list will be available and will Deveopers are there or not?


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

There are many people from Pune trying for the OZ migration, can we schedule a meet some where in the midlle in the CITY so that everyone can join?


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

sllls said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to meet other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... please inform me if there is any meet up in Pune in next few weeks...
> Thanks.
> ...


Hey, I am planning to move around august. Lets plan a meet up. How about the next weekend?


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

this is a brilliant idea by you Pune folks!!! Should soon plan something similar for Bangloreans...


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

amitso said:


> There are many people from Pune trying for the OZ migration, can we schedule a meet some where in the midlle in the CITY so that everyone can join?



good idea...lets meet up before 1st July


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

mah22 said:


> good idea...lets meet up before 1st July


hello all, count me in.
me too from pune.. i don't have concrete plans for movement yet but may be in the month of August.


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
I am also from Pune, I wanted to know when r u planning to move in August and in which state?I am also moving in August in Melbourne so PM me your mobile no. and details






sllls said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I received PR few months ago and now planning to relocate probably by August. Is there any one else who will be moving soon... I would like to meet other members relocating and discuss about updates/ current scenario.... please inform me if there is any meet up in Pune in next few weeks...
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

Dear friends,

I am moving on 23July to Sydney...

Can we fix meetup 13th or 14th July??

Let's fix the suitable location for all, select among following: J.M. Road OR nr. Sarasbaug OR Kothrud OR suggest other suitable.





falss said:


> Hi,
> I am also from Pune, I wanted to know when r u planning to move in August and in which state?I am also moving in August in Melbourne so PM me your mobile no. and details


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

sllls said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am moving on 23July to Sydney...
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me... how about JM road on 13th?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi fellows,

I came to Sydney in Jan'13 and liking this place as well. Let me know if I can help you over Skype or something during this meet. 

Cheers !


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

ausbound said:


> Sounds good to me... how about JM road on 13th?


Ok on 13th....lets c if some more people want to join.. Pl. message me your contact number/email


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I came to Sydney in Jan'13 and liking this place as well. Let me know if I can help you over Skype or something during this meet.
> 
> Cheers !




Thanks a lot!! kb1983..... sending u my contact details by message...can you please message your email id and skype id... it would be very interesting to get updates and your views live from sydney


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Count me in and plz send me msg regarding contact details.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

sllls said:


> Ok on 13th....lets c if some more people want to join.. Pl. message me your contact number/email


Count me in... lets fix time and place... once that's fixed I am sure people will join


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

falss said:


> Count me in and plz send me msg regarding contact details.


Ya sure....sending you contact details by message... pls. revert with ur contact info..c u


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

chptp said:


> Count me in... lets fix time and place... once that's fixed I am sure people will join


fixing meetup probably at JM Rd... on 13th... please message ur contact info...


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Meeting on 13th July*



chptp said:


> Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


Hi I also would like to join for this meeting.

I m waiting for my ACS assessment, already completed 8 weeks...

Sanjay


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

hello all,
Please count me too....post you contact details by message


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Pune meetup- 13July*

Dear friends,

Meetup for Pune people migrating to Australia:
Timing: 6 p.m. 13th July 2013
Venue: PizzaHut, J.M. Road, Oppo. Balgandharva

Please confirm you availability.

Cheers,
Saurabh (sllls)
:tea:


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

sllls said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Meetup for Pune people migrating to Australia:
> Timing: 6 p.m. 13th July 2013
> ...


hello,
I will be out of town on 13th, can we meet next week?


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

sllls said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Meetup for Pune people migrating to Australia:
> Timing: 6 p.m. 13th July 2013
> ...


I will be out of town on 13th, can we meet next week?


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am already in Sydney and my wife and kiddo are moving to Mel from Pune in August 1st week.
let me know if you have done bookings and all. it would be great to have company.

give me your name and phone numbers.

Regards,
Avadhut Kulkarni.


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi,

Finally I reached here in Sydney. Now staying in Sydney from last 3 weeks. If anyone need any help/info related with accommodation, anything else, latest updates etc. feel free to ask. 

Cheers,
sllls


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Hi*



sllls said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I reached here in Sydney. Now staying in Sydney from last 3 weeks. If anyone need any help/info related with accommodation, anything else, latest updates etc. feel free to ask.
> 
> ...



Please PM me ur mail id. I will be definately need some information. Hope you can clear better....
Sanjay


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

sllls said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I reached here in Sydney. Now staying in Sydney from last 3 weeks. If anyone need any help/info related with accommodation, anything else, latest updates etc. feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


Hi sllls,

Could you please PM me your email so that I can be in touch with you regarding accommodation once I will be in Sydney.....

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

*General Idea*

'Hello

Can you please share general information about the sharing accomodatioin in Sydney. I'm in the final stage applied for the visa and awaiting CO. 

Your help will be highly appreciated

Regards

Aamir


----------



## jose_george (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone Migrating to Mel/Sydney next year Feb from Pune let me know.

We can meet up in Pune and decide on making a trip together.


----------



## ausbound (Nov 2, 2012)

jose_george said:


> Anyone Migrating to Mel/Sydney next year Feb from Pune let me know.
> 
> We can meet up in Pune and decide on making a trip together.


I am planning to move during feb. Haven't finalised on the dates though. Will be nice to meet others in pune, lets plan for one othe weekends.


----------



## jose_george (Sep 25, 2013)

Sure email me [email protected]mail lets be in touch


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for the CO by early next month. After completing the formalities I would most probably travelling during the same time u mention Jose.


----------



## jose_george (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok great let me know how it goes


----------

